# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  Comment crer une catgorie ou une page ?

## djibril

Bonsoir,

Je suis un peu noy dans ce wiki.

Je cherche comment crer une nouvelle catgorie, puis une nouvelle page dans une catgories quelconque. 

Comment faire ? 

Merci

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

Pour crer ta page il suffit de taper son url ... puis cliquer sur le lien "crer la page."

et pour ta catgorie tu tape le code suivant dans ta page :



```
[[Catgorie:TESTWIKI]]
```

----------


## djibril

merci !

----------


## calif38

bonjour

suivant le type de wiki, une autre methode existe: il suffit de faire un recherche de page qui n'existe pas et de cliquer sur "creer la page"

cordialement

----------

